# Comments and critique on Ranger at 16 weeks



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok everybody lets have it. Does he have potential??? Dont be shy. Critique him.

He just wouldnt stay still. Very hot day and he was a little freaked out since I had him tied to a chair...

He is almost 50 lbs.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

No help on with a real critique here but...I love pic #5. What a great, contented expression on his face!


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Gorgeous dog!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Beautiful face and I love his ears.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

ok finally took a good pic...


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

What really nice strong ears and carriage!
Handsome face too! I wish there was a better standing "view" of him...
Congrats! He's a handsome dude!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am no expert either but he is one handsome boy!


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

I love his face and head - very cute
he looks lovely, good luck with him


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I think he's beautiful. What are you plans for him? Trialing in conformation or agility or? Be nice to prove his brain along with his beauty!!!


----------



## nokiaa35 (Dec 14, 2012)

He got nice anatomy,if u help him to stay,it looks perfect...stretch him like this


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I really like this dog a lot. Especially his face. It is a very honest face. Solid. Looks like he has good character. I like his ear set as well. His frame looks very well structured to me. Good angles as well. I can't get a good gauge on his top line because of the stacks. Looks like a solid boned dog that will develop into a very masculine male.


----------

